

Android OS is similar to the Windows OS - ForFreedom
http://ajean.net/2013/02/13/android-os-is-similar-to-windows-os/

======
Piskvorrr
"rooted device" == "illegal install"? Even if the rest of the comparison
weren't bogus, this definitely sorted this entry into the "contains: one blog,
zero clue" category.

~~~
ForFreedom
It says till the device receives support atleast. After that the manufacturer
may or may not provide support.

~~~
Piskvorrr
What does that have to do with piracy?

~~~
ForFreedom
If it is illegal is it not pirated?

~~~
Piskvorrr
As opposed to using pirated Windows, rooting an Android device is not illegal;
it unlocks functions not normally available (with the risk of allowing chosen
apps to break out of the sandbox). How is that comparable to piracy? There is
even vendor support - for example, Sony Ericsson has an _official_ page that
aids in unlocking the phone's bootloader (prerequisite for rooting). There's
nothing illegal in this (unless you live in some jurisdiction that explicitly
outlaws phone unlocking, but that's obviously not a problem with Android), and
no pirated content either.

As for the manufacturers' support, for most devices sold with Windows, it is
_explicitly_ limited to the hardware - "no OS support here, call MS for that."

The author of the article is trying _too hard_ to find similarities, IMNSHO.

~~~
ForFreedom
On HTC website is also has boot unlockers, and specifically says they do not
support them any further.

------
Zigurd
The largest similarity to Windows is that Android has the potential to be as
dominant on tablets as Windows was on PCs, and that tablets could replace many
if not most PCs in business settings.

